# When does the puppy coat become an adult coat?



## Yogi bear

Hello all? Hope you're all having fab weekends with your poos?!

I was looking at Seymour and wondered if he now has his adult coat. He is a little over 5 months old and his coat is really very very thick, he looks like a big orange fur monster hehe. Could this be his adult coat? How old would you recommend he should be for his first professional haircut? He has been before to get used to the groomer but just had a wash. Now that he's a 'cool' teenager, I would hate to show him up in the park with a 'gone wrong' cut!

If he's ready, could anyone give me advice on the style. I've heard of the teddy bear cut and puppy cut but when I google search it it is not very clear.

Xx
https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dio.ren

Yogi bear said:


> Hello all? Hope you're all having fab weekends with your poos?!
> 
> I was looking at Seymour and wondered if he now has his adult coat. He is a little over 5 months old and his coat is really very very thick, he looks like a big orange fur monster hehe. Could this be his adult coat? How old would you recommend he should be for his first professional haircut? He has been before to get used to the groomer but just had a wash. Now that he's a 'cool' teenager, I would hate to show him up in the park with a 'gone wrong' cut!
> 
> If he's ready, could anyone give me advice on the style. I've heard of the teddy bear cut and puppy cut but when I google search it it is not very clear.
> 
> Xx
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Molly had her first full groom at 5 months cause her fur was getting so long it made her look ridiculous I like it much better short it's a lot easier to maintain and not as much grass and dirt get stuck in it!


----------



## dmgalley

I started getting Jake groomed at 5 months for the same reason. Had I know then what I know now, I would not have cut him. 
Jake's adult coat came roaring in at almost exactly ten months and I swear almost over night. At the time I was combing him through every other night. One night I went to comb him, Matts everywhere!!! It was terrible  
Since then I have had to keep him on the shorter side. As soon as he gets to a certain length, the I can't stay ahead of it. 
This is why I am not cutting Willow. I want to enjoy the puppy coat as long as I can!!! 
Seymour is gorgeous btw. Love him!!!


----------



## Nellies mum

I've been thinking the same about Nellies coat. I think she really needs a cut but I'm sooooo worried that I'm going to hate it!!  I wouldn't want her to go too short but I have no idea which haircuts are which.


----------



## dmgalley

Nellies mum said:


> I've been thinking the same about Nellies coat. I think she really needs a cut but I'm sooooo worried that I'm going to hate it!!  I wouldn't want her to go too short but I have no idea which haircuts are which.


If you don't want it too short, don't ask for a puppy cut.


----------



## Nellies mum

dmgalley said:


> If you don't want it too short, don't ask for a puppy cut.


Ha that's the skin head type one then aye? I have found a picture I like on JoJo's site and the before picture of the dog had the same coat as Nellie so I will show it to my groomer. Still very scared of getting it done.


----------



## dmgalley

Nellies mum said:


> Ha that's the skin head type one then aye? I have found a picture I like on JoJo's site and the before picture of the dog had the same coat as Nellie so I will show it to my groomer. Still very scared of getting it done.


Don't be scared. Pictures are a good idea. Just remember that dogs have different coat so a cut may look different on different dogs. Just make sure you let them know you don't want it too short. You want to keep the natural look to the head and face.( and above all, it will grow back  )


----------



## Lottierachel

I think Tilly's is just starting to change, she will be 8 months on Wednesday. Started finding a couple of mats a week under her ears and in her arm pits! 

I cut Tilly's fur myself so I can get it just how I want it. I tend to do it a little at a time and often to keep on top of it, but never dramatically changing her appearance e.g. Face trim one day, paw trim another week, tummy trim the next!

Taking a picture of exactly what you want sounds like a really good idea. Be cheeky as well and take a list of exactly what you want and don't want. You're paying them, you want it done right!


----------



## dmgalley

Lottierachel said:


> I think Tilly's is just starting to change, she will be 8 months on Wednesday. Started finding a couple of mats a week under her ears and in her arm pits!
> 
> I cut Tilly's fur myself so I can get it just how I want it. I tend to do it a little at a time and often to keep on top of it, but never dramatically changing her appearance e.g. Face trim one day, paw trim another week, tummy trim the next!
> 
> Taking a picture of exactly what you want sounds like a really good idea. Be cheeky as well and take a list of exactly what you want and don't want. You're paying them, you want it done right!


I cut Jake myself too now but Willow is harder because the top of her head is so curly and going in a hundred different directions!!!
I totally agree about the list. I do that too and at the top is always do not shave the top of the nose and do not cut the eyelashes.


----------



## RuthMill

I think I'm going to start doing the grooming. I don't want anyone to touch Nina... I don't know how her coat will be as she is very young but I've already had to trim her paws and furry face. I'm going to grow her out as much as poss. Lola has a buzz cut as you know. I'm going to try to keep on top of it as it grows back. Might set the garage up!


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> I think I'm going to start doing the grooming. I don't want anyone to touch Nina... I don't know how her coat will be as she is very young but I've already had to trim her paws and furry face. I'm going to grow her out as much as poss. Lola has a buzz cut as you know. I'm going to try to keep on top of it as it grows back. Might set the garage up!


You totally should now that you have two. I know a lot goes into grooming and I know I don't do it the correct professional way, but I do alright and I am sure you could too. I think the hardest part is the brush out/blow dry.


----------



## RuthMill

Might start looking for some equipment! Gosh if I start buying grooming equipment I will have to get another poo! Oh and a Goldendoodle!


----------



## Janev1000

Seymour is delicious! I think he's too young to have his adult coat yet and the adult coat takes a while to fully develop. I wouldn't rush into cutting his coat too much just yet. I had Biscuit cut at the same age and looking back regret it as it was never quite as 'puppy fluffy' again and has just got curlier which we now have to cut every month. You could always just trim a bit all over yourself. x


----------



## Nellies mum

RuthMill said:


> I think I'm going to start doing the grooming. I don't want anyone to touch Nina... I don't know how her coat will be as she is very young but I've already had to trim her paws and furry face. I'm going to grow her out as much as poss. Lola has a buzz cut as you know. I'm going to try to keep on top of it as it grows back. Might set the garage up!


I'm very tempted to cut Nellies myself. I used to cut Lucy's my Jack Russell's hair which actually was long and curly just not as thick as Nellies and did an ok job. 

Lucys hair after I had cut all the curls out!


----------



## Yogi bear

Aww Lucy's eyes! So cute!!

Well, I am still debating as to whether I will trim his mop myself or brave the groomers. I've got some ideas from JoJos site. The list is a great idea too, here's mine...

1) no drain pipe legs please, just a trim, keep his big paws, we love them
2) don't touch his ears, we like them long, but pluck if required
3) please empty his anal glands if needed (well if I'm going to pay for the service they may as well check, right?!) 
4) Seymour is a COCKAPOO, please don't make him look like a poodle or a spaniel but a cockapoo.
5) please cut his fur short around his man bits and bottom
6) think I could stay and watch them do it?! Haha

Now is that too much to ask? Oh dear! They will never have us back again. Maybe I should just do a DIY job! Well, wish us luck either way. Xx


----------



## AliAlfie

Yogi bear said:


> Aww Lucy's eyes! So cute!!
> 
> Well, I am still debating as to whether I will trim his mop myself or brave the groomers. I've got some ideas from JoJos site. The list is a great idea too, here's mine...
> 
> 1) no drain pipe legs please, just a trim, keep his big paws, we love them
> 2) don't touch his ears, we like them long, but pluck if required
> 3) please empty his anal glands if needed (well if I'm going to pay for the service they may as well check, right?!)
> 4) Seymour is a COCKAPOO, please don't make him look like a poodle or a spaniel but a cockapoo.
> 5) please cut his fur short around his man bits and bottom
> 6) think I could stay and watch them do it?! Haha
> 
> Now is that too much to ask? Oh dear! They will never have us back again. Maybe I should just do a DIY job! Well, wish us luck either way. Xx


I think its a great list, after all you are the one paying for their services, so why shouldn't you say exactly how you want it done?!  I am already nervous about having my boys done, and its a while off yet...let us know how you get on... some before and after shots would be good.


----------



## Jensen

Yogi bear said:


> Aww Lucy's eyes! So cute!!
> 
> Well, I am still debating as to whether I will trim his mop myself or brave the groomers. I've got some ideas from JoJos site. The list is a great idea too, here's mine...
> 
> 1) no drain pipe legs please, just a trim, keep his big paws, we love them
> 2) don't touch his ears, we like them long, but pluck if required
> 3) please empty his anal glands if needed (well if I'm going to pay for the service they may as well check, right?!)
> 4) Seymour is a COCKAPOO, please don't make him look like a poodle or a spaniel but a cockapoo.
> 5) please cut his fur short around his man bits and bottom
> 6) think I could stay and watch them do it?! Haha
> 
> Now is that too much to ask? Oh dear! They will never have us back again. Maybe I should just do a DIY job! Well, wish us luck either way. Xx


I love that list  - dreading going to the salon for the first cut, I love my boys long fluffy hair!  I have done a few Brazilians at home on Jenson though!


----------

